# Quick Mill Verona



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just ordered the above machine after a good long Chat with DavecUK. Gone went the Brewtus and Rockets. I was advised the rockets and Brewtus were good machines but pound for pound, the Verona was a whole new ball game.

He's a great guy with really impartial advice. I had no hesitation in taking his advice on board. A few of you chaps know Dave and I'm sure you'll back me up on that.

Anyway, can't wait to take delivery.

My Fracino Classic will be up for sale soon, so anyone who wants to jump up a level from Gaggia or whatever, gis a shout. It'll be a nice, high level cheap machine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear. Dave's knowledge and expertise is a real asset to the forum.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear. Dave's knowledge and expertise is a real asset to the forum.


A big plus 1 on that statement.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree. He sure knows his stuff.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear. Dave's knowledge and expertise is a real asset to the forum.


Definitely, it's great to have him posting.

The Verona is quite a bit more than the Brewtus though, isn't it?


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

If it's the DB then almost £800 more....:S


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats mate, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. I've seen many of Dave's posts about the Verona on other forums and they have made for very interesting reading.

Spence


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A better definition would be stole that machine, I couldn't call what he paid for it, buying!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

To be honest chaps, it's the pre production model I bought, there's a couple of small changes they made to the final production model, but the changes don't really affect me, so the lower cost is welcome.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done that man! You have been waiting long enough Jason!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha yeah David, you're not wrong there. I now have a machine and grinder I'll be happy with for a long time.

What'll be the next upgrade I wonder?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

When my Royal looks for a new home...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha to be honest, I'm loving the SJ, would only upgrade to the K30 if I ever did. Haha


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just had word, it's coming on Thursday.

Best get my coffee corner sorted for a nice shiny new toy.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Well jell. Post some pics!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I will defo be doing that Gordon.

Just need to get rid of the Fracino beast now.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> I will defo be doing that Gordon.
> 
> Just need to get rid of the Fracino beast now.


You were soo lucky...rodney thought it was one of the vibe pump Dual boilers I tested a long time ago 9which is wasn't), It's a pre-Verona DB Rotary, so you didn't just steal it, you mugged him as well.....you are so lucky.

All you got to do now is pray...really hard that it doesn't get damaged in Transit. It made it there unscathed on it's little pallet.....cos you'll never get another at that price. if it were me...I'd go and collect it!!!

P.S. I'm not kidding!


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd consider it but my crosshairs are firmly set on the brewtus. Mrs has green lighted it as well which is....sorry I must have passed out there for a second. Everyone ok?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha yeah Dave I spoke to Rodney earlier. Perfect.

I'm miles away so collection isn't an option. Ah man, don't say that about the transit!!! Haha

Fingers crossed. Rodney is a great chap. Really lovely gent. I mentioned he'd get my business on all my accessories. It's the least I could do.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one Jason, I'm sure you'll be happy with your new machine. Get some photos up when it lands.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't wait. Haha I'm like a kid at christmas


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

So what makes the Verona better than a Brewt etc?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've spoke to DavecUK who's an I dependant reviewer for Bella Barista and he knew I was looking at the Brewtus and Rocket Giotto but we had a good long chat and he's helped design the Verona and also the Duetta, and said the Verona is even a better machine than the Racket R58, I know I'm probably opening a whole can of worms here. I can't remember everything he said but it was nice to have his input as I really didn't have a clue what I wanted.

Dave is totally impartial so was nice to here his input knowing he didn't have a financial gain to be made.


----------

